# Bagin' a Caddy ?



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

Has anyone made a simple bolt-in rear setup for baging a Caddy Pickup. I want bags on mine, but don't want to mod the rear beyond stock-looking.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Well hello there Dale...


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

SMG8vT said:


> Well hello there Dale...


Hello Mr. L.
How's things ?


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Go mono leaf, axle flip, run shorter shocks and sit the bag on top of the axle.


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

Dubstuning said:


> Go mono leaf, axle flip, run shorter shocks and sit the bag on top of the axle.



yes, I've seen that work.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

stewardc said:


> yes, I've seen that work.


Thats the only way ive seen the rear remain relatively stock. Nothing bolt in out there yet really. Were doing a two link with panhard bar on my caddy here in the next week.


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

Dubstuning said:


> Thats the only way ive seen the rear remain relatively stock. Nothing bolt in out there yet really. Were doing a two link with panhard bar on my caddy here in the next week.



The only thing that worries me about that, is that there really isn't a solid frame to bolt/weld things onto.


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Jordan and Dale :laugh:

Maritime reunion here...


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

stewardc said:


> The only thing that worries me about that, is that there really isn't a solid frame to bolt/weld things onto.


If you look at were the front of the leaf bolts to its actually pretty beefy. Boxed in and such. Were actually using two bushed dom sleeves that match the width of the stock leaf. Than welding 2.5"x2.5" 1/8th wall to it going straight to a plate that will bolt to the axle via u bolts. Doing the bag on top of the 2.5" bar and relocating the passenger side shock to the back side of the beam. 

Bushed dom sleeve available in any size u want








than we got these brackets for the bags and also got some shock mounting tabs. U bolts an what not area vailable locally in a variety of sizes or they can actually make em while u wait at one of the big truck palces. 









Than using re5's as we should have plenty of lift with those. The backs gonna be able to sit alot lower than the front im sure. 

Rhe buddy thats helping me used to be real big into mini trucks and has bagged a crap ton of em and has basically said this is a cake walk compared to any other truck he has messed with. Just tons of room. quoting him "its like this was made to be bagged". If need be will beef up any areas that need it but im not seeing the need at the moment.


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

Tucked said:


> Hi Jordan and Dale :laugh:
> 
> Maritime reunion here...


Cool !


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

Dubstuning said:


> If you look at were the front of the leaf bolts to its actually pretty beefy. Boxed in and such. Were actually using two bushed dom sleeves that match the width of the stock leaf. Than welding 2.5"x2.5" 1/8th wall to it going straight to a plate that will bolt to the axle via u bolts. Doing the bag on top of the 2.5" bar and relocating the passenger side shock to the back side of the beam.
> Than using re5's as we should have plenty of lift with those. The backs gonna be able to sit alot lower than the front im sure.
> 
> Rhe buddy thats helping me used to be real big into mini trucks and has bagged a crap ton of em and has basically said this is a cake walk compared to any other truck he has messed with. Just tons of room. quoting him "its like this was made to be bagged". If need be will beef up any areas that need it but im not seeing the need at the moment.


Be sure to send me pics of the final product. It sounds like what I'm looking for.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

stewardc said:


> Be sure to send me pics of the final product. It sounds like what I'm looking for.


Will do the only part we dont have a 100% game plan on is the panhard. Dude whos shop is right by me does dirt track crap so he has everything needed for the panhard just sitting around.


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

I approve of this post.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

Dubstuning said:


> Will do the only part we dont have a 100% game plan on is the panhard.


thats what kept me from ever 2-linking my caddy. just never felt there was a strong enough point under the bed to get the panhard in.


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

well make sure to get your pinion angle dialed in 100 percent b4 you weld in the saddles onto the rear end..... cause a 2link will have alot of pinion angle change through the suspension travel especially since your using the stock leaf spring mounting location which makes the bars kind of short..... and as far as a a panhard you dont need one, just run a trac bar instead that mounts fom one end of the 2 link bar to the opposite corner of the other bar...... whatever you do though dont do a bag over on monoleafs, you will crack the springs and get a bunch of axle wrap.....


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

just reread and this is going on a fwd rabbit so forget everything i said except for the leaf springs and the trac bar......


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

downlowcustomz said:


> just reread and this is going on a fwd rabbit so forget everything i said except for the leaf springs and the trac bar......


It is pretty nice not to have to worry about pinion angle. Will deffinetly consider a track bar, i really dont have much experience my buddy that used to be big in the mini truckin does. Would you have any side to side movement when raising and lowering the rear as you would with a panhard?


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

nope no side to side movement with a track bar. it basically ties the bars together so they cant rotate on the mounts where the u bolts, bolt in.... just use a heim joint on each end so there can be the small amount of articulation through the bushings..... track cars use them all the time on ladder bar setups


----------



## esFlip (Oct 27, 2007)

sorry no help


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

cut that **** up


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

Someone get this man a bolt on air ride kit for his Caddy. I saw it the other week and it's sky jacked..


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

OldSkoolRabbit said:


> Someone get this man a bolt on air ride kit for his Caddy. I saw it the other week and it's sky jacked..


Its a truck for damn sake...u dont need anything bolt on and doubt u will find something. MAKE IT!!


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

OldSkoolRabbit said:


> Someone get this man a bolt on air ride kit for his Caddy. I saw it the other week and it's sky jacked..


I'll get you for that :laugh:

But yes, it is jacked :facepalm:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

That truck is sexy, would be amazing dropped on its nuts.


----------

